# What's in your room and does it resemble your gender



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What things are scattered in your room? And are they gender specific. For example, could someone tell that it was your room or the opposite sex's room or rather neutral? Do tell.

Mine is scattered with women's clothes. There's a mirror, a curling iron by the mirror, two bags of makeup, a big *** purse, a picture of my uncle in his 20s, a picture of my rock idol, perfume samples on the floor, a jar of Marmite... a book guide to Old English. Rubbish. And that's about it. Junk. Feminine junk and yet I feel very not feminine somehow. Anyway. Yours?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have a fake pink flower in a vase that looks like a bottle, a gift box with birds on the lid that I use as a decoration, a mirror that I can put jewellery in, two doorstops (a cat and an owl), a box with a teddy bear in it that has my dog's ashes inside it, my cameras, DVDs that I got for my birthday and haven't put away yet, my niece's pink top that that I haven't started knitting yet, some books and games, a bottle of perfume, a pink portable DVD player that I charged yesterday, a hard drive that I'm too scared to use because I know it's going to take a few hours for everything to copy, a box of berry flavoured Tic Tacs that I don't know if I like and two Easter eggs that are rabbit shaped.

I don't usually have this much stuff in my room, and I should probably put some of it away soon. It's usually tidy.

All of my furniture is white, my quilt covers are usually flowery and I have a pink blanket on my chair. There is a blue butterfly decoration on the end of one of the curtain rods, and the curtains are brown. I have a black and white forest photo on the wall, and my light cover has crystals. So does the light in my wardrobe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think anyone would mistake my room for a female's room.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just bed and drawers and stuff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess in general my room has a boyish atmosphere. Must be the colors and shape of stuff. The only pink thing in my room are my sticky notes. Everything else tends to be either black or blue.

There are some things that will give a clue of my boyness though:
1- My clothes which are hanged on a clothes hanger are a dead giveaway of my boyness.
2- My watch which I put in my bookcase along with my sprays/perfumes and my hair brush. Are all for men.
3- My caps which are also in the bookcase (It's the sort of bookcase that has places for non-book stuff. At least I use them for non-book stuff)
4- The boxes of PC parts of the PC I built last summer. I keep them on top of the bookcase. I can put them away or in the storage room but I like to look at them all the time 8) Not that girls don't love their PCs but it's generally a boyish act I suppose. Specially given how ugly it may look to have boxes in the plain view.
5- The general untidiness of the room. It's not messy but girls' rooms I've been in enjoy a special sort of tidiness and style that my room lacks.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't own a single feminine object, so I'm guessing most people would assume it's a male's room. Though I don't have anything specifically "male" in my room, either. What would that be? Pinups of girls on the wall? Sports paraphernalia? A toolbox, greasy rags, and a shelf full of auto parts? Lol.

I have several hundred books and furniture in my room. And a big pile of boxes of old junk I'm going through, trying to condense to a small pile of boxes of old junk. And most of that stuff is either my ex's, or stories I wrote/pictures I drew/school essays/old letters/etc.

I have a desk with my PC on it, where I do all my writing. That's about it. A very boring book hoarder's room. I think it probably looks completely sexless, tbh.
@geraltofrivia There is a stereotype that men are bigger slobs, but oddly, out of the people I've known, I know more women with messy rooms than men. Like, have-no-idea-what-color-the-carpet-is messy. I've known quite a few guys who are very neat and organized.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

truant said:


> @geraltofrivia There is a stereotype that men are bigger slobs, but oddly, out of the people I've known, I know more women with messy rooms than men. Like, have-no-idea-what-color-the-carpet-is messy. I've known quite a few guys who are very neat and organized.


Yeah that's why I said "girls' rooms I've been in" are tidy, because I haven't been in many rooms really.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Very feminine. I have a bed canopy, sheer curtains, pink bed sheets, lots of romantic / ambient lighting and lamps, a couple of large mirrors (one is a statement piece), rugs with pom poms, some framed pictures (which are more girly than neutral), a small white bed side table, pink wire laundry basket with a mix of obviously girly clothing, some slightly androgynous girl's clothing... and some men's stuff (oversized tshirts mainly) in it. Cosmetic items and jewellery, are in drawers (though I don't have much). I don't have many books (I read, but I dislike collecting physical books because I'm somewhat a minimalist, and my reading needs can be satisfied on tablet or by going to the library) but they're mostly gender neutral. 

I don't think anyone would ever match my room to me if they judged me by my personality, interests and most of my clothing. I'm far from a stereotypical girly girl. I don't really have many girly interests other than a cursory interest in fashion. I don't spend much time on hair and makeup, and have no interest in it beyond the basics. I also used to hate pink and bed canopies. I remember as a child I had a bed with a canopy built into it and I loathed it so much I got my parents to sell it and get me another not-so-girly one. And my old bedroom was usually in blue, green and even black. So I'm not sure what happened.

I've always been into interior design and a couple of years ago I found myself liking the warmth and comfort of pink, orange and yellows (sunset colours). I tried to suppress it for a while, but then thought f.ck it. I need to do this.

So I guess now, I've done a 180, and I'm into romantic and retro girly interiors, long pretty curtains, canopies, huge mirrors and pink accents. Maybe it's just a phase and I'll transform again at some later point.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Cables, cables, cables. Piles of cables.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There are no stereotypes for me I guess... It looks like a cross between a young child's room (many plushies I've not gotten rid of, same in brother's room,) a teenager's room (instruments - keyboard, acoustic guitar, electric guitar and amp, violin and a skateboard, PC with dual monitors, few games consoles, permanantly messy,) and the inside of a rock clubs toilet.

None of the stuff matches since I really wanted to get rid of the pink stuff when I was 7 but my parents only half redecorated and instead of getting purple stuff I somehow settled for bright yellow wallpaper (which has never been my colour,) have a faded reddy pink type carpet that's usually mostly covered, curtains that were dyed purple from pink and now look more burgandy a purple tie dye lampshade, a reddish painted door and yeah almost every inch of my cupboards and wallpaper is covered with everything - magazine covers and pages from music/videogames, some clothing labels, concert/club flyers, a couple of maps of Skyrim and Cyrodil. Magic the gathering booster pack covers, some fantasy art postcards, concert and train tickets, a poster for Medievil II the game, a Pokemon poster, some comic strip art, some of my art work from years ago. Tons of stuff.

Some canvases with really **** art on (it's mine from sixth form so yeah.. Got a D for a reason...) leaning against keyboard box, bunch of cables next to my bed, pile of video game boxes, pencil case, papers, graphics card box, box with audio recording device in, digitial camera, laptop bag, tower of books in thing by my bed, with a bunch of ds games cartridges lying on top. Some of the books are gender neutral, others probably more aimed at guys or women, but I usually get the impression that things are either girly/feminine or gender neutral because of our messed up culture. (American Gods and A Game of Thrones is gender neutral, Jane Eyre is feminine, but I haven't read or finished most of these, most of my books are in the cupboard though,) and there's a Sandman comic there - volume 2. I really need to finish reading American Gods, there's a TV series now... I don't read now though, so it's unlikely.

Lots of notebooks there too.

Curly purple straw with rubber duck attached (lols,) bunch of fairy statues. I didn't buy those myself and had those since I was a kid. My window sill is full of girly stuff like that, or stuff from childhood, and a bear alarm clock my dad bought me that's not my thing. Part of the Berlin wall that we can probably assume isn't really part of the Berlin wall. Box full of pumpkin seeds. I meant to do something with those (not witchcraft.)

I have a denim thing that's hanging on a desk draw with pouches I had to sew in school, the stitching stuff is girly which I imagine annoyed young me (it looks horrific tbh,) because it wasn't gothic. Also it looks really messy lol but it works so I've used it since then (age 11 I think,) to shove various things in.

Oh there are Venetian masks above my curtains on the wall, so they're girly.

And there's a wall mounted TV and digital box (that never really worked,) from the early 2000s it's a crt one. I have a CD player as well with a couple of speakers.

paper bag with some hipster tea bags in (Christmas present,) electric pasta fork my brother dumped in my room... There are badminton rackets above my cupboard that my mum put there, they're not mine. Pair of chopsticks still in paper packet. Dog tag, glasses, purple watch, ring.

Pile of clothes some female and male t'shirts, lots of androgynous stuff, other female clothes, black cap, dark faded green beanie-cap hat my mum bought but decided she didn't like the colours so she gave that to me yesterday because she decided it suited me more. And my brother thought it was hilarious 'you don't even have dreads,' and then.proceeded to dress in this hippy top he has and put on that hat and this bag I have that's hippyish acted out a hipster character for about half an hour, before making me take photos of him to put on Facebook. Not joking that happened yesterday.

Men's deodriant, and female body spray.

My room is actually very small and cluttered. There are a bunch of small items I haven't listed. And I'm not going to go through all my cupboards.

*tl;dr * I think they'd be very confused about my age, and probably guess female but be confused about why I have men's deodorant and some other stuff. They could probably guess correctly that I'm a chaotic person.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

its all pretty much in a state of disarray, not a lot of rubbish but more things that need to be put away and organised in some way, I have more stuff than my flat really has the space for. not lots of little items, but a few really large things. for the most part its disorganisation. my squat rack is currently housed in the front room... I mean I never "entertain" people anyway, so I guess its not a problem but it would be nice if I had a better place for it.. also if I buy more large audio gear I have no idea where I am gonna put it!? I guess i'll have to take it all over to my parents and just try and make something if I have time when over there... trying to buy more small form factor stuff for music since it just isn't practical..

in terms of gender, well girls can use weights, but there isn't really anything traditionally feminine around. colours are very neutral, browns, whites, blacks. all the walls/curtains/ceilings are white or various shades of that.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

My room is gender mixed. I wear both male and female clothing depending on how I feel that day. So you can find my panties in one draw and my boxer briefs in the other lmao. I have tight female clothing in one side of the closet and male clothing on the other side. My bed and covers and stuff are pink so I guess that's more feminine but I also have my Xbox and black laptop and big screen tv that's also black and those are more masculine. So idk it's just a mix I guess.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My apartment just looks like a homeless person is squatting in it using scavenged furniture. I suppose the lack of aesthetics could be considered masculine by some. Two of the three tv dinner trays have flower designs that might be considered feminine, and my trusty pet plant Lola Jr. is kind of feminine, but I think people would guess a man lives here.

Besides furniture there's not a whole lot lying around on the floor. A few board games in the corner, a backpack, a baseball hat and glove, some socks.


truant said:


> There is a stereotype that men are bigger slobs, but oddly, out of the people I've known, I know more women with messy rooms than men. Like, have-no-idea-what-color-the-carpet-is messy. I've known quite a few guys who are very neat and organized.


This can easily be explained through other stereotypes. Women are the consumerists, they buy much more stuff, and this gives them more opportunity to be messy even if men are more slovenly per item owned. That's how I do things, I avoid mess by not having stuff in the first place.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rains said:


> I've always been into interior design and a couple of years ago I found myself liking the warmth and comfort of pink, orange and yellows (sunset colours). I tried to suppress it for a while, but then thought f.ck it. I need to do this.


 (at the suppression)

I had / have a weird thing about those colours. Many moons ago when I started getting into web design, David Bowie's website had a weird combination of sunset colours and textured stuff over the top (partial transparencies, overlapping moving colours and so forth, the hazy days of flash 3) which I found oddly fascinating.

I secretly really like the colours around where pinks becomes red.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pretty much no decoration or anything, minimal. Gender neutral I spose.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Overdrive said:


> Cables, cables, cables. Piles of cables.


same. :lol

nothing in my room is particularly gendered. i have two aquariums (on a double stand), a bed, storage containers under my bed filled with books and old art and star wars figurines (i collected hardcore as a teenager), i have my 40" TV mounted on my wall, i have my lamp, i have my corkboard with pictures, mementos, bill reminders, i have.. my broom, i have two power strips and a **** ton of cables, i have... my litter box, my two cats, my two dogs passed out on the floor, their expensive orthopedic empty beds, their toy bin full of toys... my closet has girly clothing inside tho.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty gender neutral......Tv, bed, iron board, etc. Kinda like a guest room, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

regimes said:


> same. :lol
> i have two power strips and a **** ton of cables


Lol, u know the struggle, welcome to the club.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

My bed; mismatched secondhand bedside tables with a lamp on each; a little trunk with a couple of throw blankets, my childhood stuffed bear, and my mom's childhood stuffed dog on it; and a pretty big dog crate. I have a few paper lanterns hanging in one corner, so I guess that might be feminine? My room is black and white with accents in a shade of blue I really love, so that isn't overly feminine, but I guess the pattern on my comforter might be slightly feminine? And I have seven pillows on my bed and want more, which seems to be a feminine stereotype lol.

So on a scale of 1-10, with 10 being the most feminine, maybe a 7-7.5?


----------



## aravin (May 4, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Just bed and drawers and stuff.


kk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My room looks like it obviously belongs to a girl. The only items I have that might be in a guys room as well are old comic books from my uncle and an Xbox One, both of which I don't really use.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My room is a hideous mess. (I have hoarding problems.)

Books. Medical supplies. Books. Junk I'm too lazy to throw away. Books. A few random things. Books. Bins of papers. Books. CDs. Books and more books.

Probably the most/only "feminine" things to be seen are a few stuffed toys, coloring books, my clothes (piled messily--closet contains no clothes, just the bins) which themselves aren't feminine but are merely "women's clothes," and a _Lion King_ poster. Though the couple of old Lamborghini posters probably rule out the _Lion King_ poster's possible girliness.

And the subject matter of the books (ritual abuse and dissociative disorders, Great Lakes and Ojibwa culture and history, Lovecraftian horror, etc.) doesn't seem terribly girly, either. Unless dream interpretation and creative writing can be considered girly.

...Oh. _One_ girly thing. The old wallpaper--which is torn and mostly missing by now--has Holly Hobbie on it. I guess that would count. But my mother chose it in my childhood, not me. I've never really cared for it, didn't know who Holly Hobbie was, and was always defacing it even when little.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I'm between apts right now at my mom's house so right now I don't have a room. But the room I just moved out of, idk. I would say it looks like it belongs to either a young (teen?) boy or geeky/strange girl?

First of all my room is always a mess. I've been told I'm "messy like a guy" whatever that means, but yeah it's pretty bad. Sometimes you can hardly see the floor. 

Also I'm obsessed with green so the color scheme is white/black/green. I love skulls, so I have a lot of skulls everywhere, the top of my book shelf is this "creepy corner" where I have a bunch of skulls and skull shaped things, a skeleton, and some books about skulls on display. I also have some other "halloween" themed stuff around my room, like I used to have bat wall clings up for the longest time and some plastic snakes and eyeballs I just scatter around my room lol. 

I also have some geekery on display like a deadpool and ironman plushy, an eye of cthulhu plushy, a slytherin banner, a sailor moon figure, some other stuff. My bookshelf is full of manga, comics, doujinshi, novelty books, and nature field guides, I have some actual books too obviously haha. On my bed too I have a tardis fleece blanket and an ant man fleece blanket.

I have a cat so I have a bunch of cat stuff like scratch pads, cat furniture etc. 

I guess for "male things" I have a snowboard and gear, some mens clothing, camping/hiking gear, some of my doujinshi is definitely meant for guys if you know what I mean lol. But none of it is really on display, so it's not something you would see unless you went through my stuff probably. However I think if you went into my bathroom if you had any doubts you would know it's a woman's room or a drag queen's lol. I have tons and tons of makeup. So much that I have to keep it organized into different containers (I think I have at least 5 different bins), organized by different types of makeup. Yes I have a problem but I love it.

So in conclusion people would probably guess it was a girls room but it might take them a little bit to conclude so.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My love for lamps is rather feminine I guess. Other than that my apartment was pretty gender neutral. All the furniture I got at IKEA was black; the side table, coffee table, dresser, dining table, dining chairs. I suppose the grey chair pads were sort of femmy. I use dark grey sheets on the bed and 2 blue comforters. My towels are grey and blue. 

If you dug deeply you would figure out a female was living there. Tampons, box of earrings, makeup, mirrors. And in the kitchen I had a several little tiny glasses and several different little dipping bowls.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Depends on how one qualifies Disney...

What even is masculine, like a Viking sword? That'd be cool to have.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess most of the furniture is more masculine. Other than that, I am not sure if there's anything that's really gender specific. I guess I do have a couple of stuffed animals from movies that were given to me as gifts on a shelf that are usually associated with girls I suppose. I don't really keep my guy's stuff in my bedroom.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I reckon everything in my room is neutral, although I don't personally know any girls with a bench set in their room.

I need more owl stuff.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

My room has lots of _childish_ things in it, I guess. I'm glad that nobody but me ever comes in here; I think I'd be super embarrassed to show my room to a romantic interest. Because I'm an AFOL I've got tons of sets displayed on shelves. And I've got other collectibles like Minecraft and Nintendo figures set out. Even some Mario plush toys. But I guess my posters and stuff would be considered more masculine in nature, especially my Sports Illustrated Swimsuit calendar.

What kind of stuff would be considered "feminine" anyway? Like makeup or something? Posters of Justin Bieber? Teddy bears? IDK.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i guess it'd be a little obvious a guy lives in my room. a couple nerd things on shelves, nothing on the walls, gaming computer, guy pants on the floor


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Moomins everywhere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a computer, guitar amp, guitar, 2 fish tank, collection of perk bottles from cod zombies, ps4, tv, and a bunch stacked mails.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Most of it is gender neutral and fairly minimalist (bed, shelves with books, a desk). No pink, no stuffed toys, no posters of boybands. There are a couple decorations, some throw pillows, and makeup on the dresser that still pin it as female, though. My lamp looks like it belonged to a guy who used it for kickboxing XD


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

My ski's, sword, proton pack, two bike tires, uh...two tables worth of misc building supplies (tools and otherwise)...a crescent wrench apparently, empty carbonated water cans lol...

...yeah...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not much aside from an obviously feminine big mirror and stuffed animals and several Hello Kitty character figurines and ornaments. Though none of them are hello kitty itself. My toys are all well hidden. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think there is anything feminine in my room.

Futon, guitars/amp, workout bench, cross cycle, West African carvings one the wall, posters/art on the walls, laptop, stereo, a **** ton of bee glasses, shot glasses, and whiskey tumblers acquired from work, a small book collection, record player, some DVDs, clothes scattered about, etc


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@coeur_brise I'm in my room that functioned as a mini warehouse before. All kinds of crap there and I don't care much either. Pretty masculine I guess. But what's up with your question?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

It's pretty spartan. Greenish-white (colour names, amirite?) walls with calligraphy painting curtains. Looks like the room of a genderless 80-year-old midget that might engage in tai chi or kung fu tea ceremony on a regular basis. There Internet, you've uncovered my secret identity.

Seriously tho I hate clutter. Uggh.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Girly, but not extremely girly? I dont have makeup, clothes, hair stuff, jewellery etc everywhere. It's more girly as in...a mix of a 9 yearold girl and a grandma? It really is. 
I have an ugly wooden dresser with a big mirror and girly little boxes on top of it and some other decorations. A bookcase full on child books. A bookcase with books i actually care about + cds + some cute stuffed pokemon/hamtaro plushies (the few decorations that actually fits my current taste and not 13 yearold me who loved everything shabby chic and vintage, which just isnt me anymore). A large ugly non-girly dark brown desk which is just a mess of stationary from when i was a child + 2 shelves of animal porcelin figures (that grandma aesthetic). I put a lace curtain on it to try to make it look better. A grey tv table where i store a box of hair stuff, old teen magazines, some girly jewellery storage boxes, my makeup/contact lense storage mirror, and perfumes. I have a massive porcelin elephant in the corner on the floor that i have had since i was 5 that i am obsessed with, with my one and only large snakeplant on top of. My bed is just a basic mattress on legs, but i have like a billion bedsheets that are floral and girly. My curtains are lace and childish. And ofc, my corner of shame which takes up like 1/5 of the room and is basically a pile of boxes (toys+books+etc) which is hidden behind a lace curtain. 

So yeah. Its....a mess. A childish mess leaning on the girly side. As i said, i used to always love vintage girly stuff, but i grew out of that. I would prefer a minimalist white style with some cute details instead of whatever my room is. Maybe one day.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tuan Jie said:


> @coeur_brise I'm in my room that functioned as a mini warehouse before. All kinds of crap there and I don't care much either. Pretty masculine I guess. But what's up with your question?


I don't know know. I wasn't really aiming for gender specific items like a wicker basket or perfume bottles per se, I was just wondering if your surroundings particularly reflected your gender, I.e. th style of the room, how it's set up an obviously what's in it. I just feel not very feminine in nature yet I have all the essential needs to do hair and makeup despite feeling like a cold, not very nurturing or graceful person (aka not feminine).
So anyway... I have noticed guys' room tend to be more Spartan like and minimalist. I'm not saying you have to have a deer head on your wall or bullets lying around in order to be masculine but more so curious as to what people's rooms look like. Items can't really be genderized anyway in this striving to be super non-gender specific world, but there you have it. Just curious.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

My whole apartment is a room and it's shared with my boyfriend but we have the same taste in style. I like just really plain, simple, modern. Lots of black furniture, gray and blue towels, red kitchen stuff. I think it's pretty neutral. We have swords and figures and lots of games...maybe it's more "male" I dunno.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

It's a mix really, a lot of my art, books, and other academic material could be seen as unisex material. Though as of late, probably more masculine... just because of the fact that I have rumpled clothes all over my floor. I guess that's what happens when you develop a nasty habit of not doing laundry every week.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

History books, electronics, PC games and a blatant disregard for hygiene or tidiness. Yeah, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

My room is slightly messy


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd say it's feminine. But that's mostly due to the fact that my furniture and decorations are old and haven't been updated since high school. It looks more juvenile than I'd like. The trim on my headboard reminds me of a gingerbread house. The bedspread is light blue with flowery throw pillows and a soft fleece blanket on top. I have a picture of the Eiffel Tower, and three tiny decorative mirrors that are different shapes (square, oval, circle) with plastic ribbons on top of them on my walls. My dresser is short, only three drawers high, with simple knobs that make it look childish. My desk looks the same. I have two candles on decorative stands on my dresser and a weird holder to match (kind of looks like something you'd put candy in?). My room is small, but the mirrored closet doors give th illusion of it being bigger than it actually is. The only recent addition is a floor lamp from target that has a long, beige/white rectangular cover.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Painted blue, a bed, a lamp, three cabinets and a fan. Says a lot about me.


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

my walls and every stuffed animal in my room.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I think my room has a somewhat unisex feel, which would be pretty suitable. It's with a wooden panel floor, blue walls
and bedsheets, white furniture and white curtains that have a leaf pattern.

My mother has given me a bunch of feminine things, like perfumes, a hair ornament, etc. But other than those I don't have alot of prominent feminine things unless you count stuffed animals and some of my clothes. There's a side shelf that's getting overstacked with books because I have no bookshelf for them, and that has some video games. There's a Sailor V action figure on my desk I bought from a Barnes and Noble. Nothing I find particularly masculine, either. But it's a very tranquil, peaceful and dreamy-looking room to me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

For all practical purposes, I suppose my room is representative of my gender.


I have wrought iron sconces with musky perfumed pillar candles next to a hexagonal mirror, a wrought iron ornament on the wall, cherry wood desk and dresser with gold handles, a rocking chair, a framed and simple painting of a daisy on a rust-colored background in a cherry wood frame. There used to be a landscape above my bed in a similar color scheme (olive and rust...it looked like the vineyards in Tuscany), but it broke. My bed has no bedframe, though I miss my gold one, and is covered in an embroidered quilt. Also, there is clutter which is not gender-specific. 


So yeah.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You can tell my room belongs to a girl. Light green, pink and white are my main colours. Pink peonies on my desk, makeup on my dresser, candles. I also have a bookshelf packed full of books and skin care items. Vintage style pink calendar on the wall. I did have some car parts on the floor for a time.


----------



## Tunesimah (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think of my stuff as masculine or feminine... but I have a ton of electronics... laying about... so pretty much on the nerd/geek side of things I guess. Even though I don't 'identify' with that either.

But books/dvds/cds, two smaller tvs (old school tube for retro games and a 32" lcd)... old speakers I've had for about 25 years now. I'm still a product of the 90s so I like having physical media, if I ever completely disconnect from the online world I still will have all the things I like.

I have a modest 'music studio' with a keyboard/bass/guitar/mixer/monitors.

My What About Bob? poster...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

One would think that the room was occupied by a guy by looking at it. Nothing girly. Also, sword collection.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Flowers, bouquets and plants everywhere. It looks like a damn Funeral Home...it smells nice though!


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

I do have some clothes lying around in here so you can tell I'm a girl, and there are also some stuffed animals in my bed that guys probably wouldn't dare display in their room. Aside from that, I think the stuff on my corkboard and my handbags mainly make up the feminine appearance of my room.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Mostly masculine. A handful of things in my flat may be considered a little feminine though; a beautiful dragon house plant, teddy bear my dad gave to me when I was a baby, dolphin tiling in my bathroom


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

My room has a bed, a fan, and a dresser ... that's pretty much it.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

A mix of everything. Pink walls, Lord of the Rings sheets, clothes all over the place, paintbrushes and bottles of paint, boxes of old cupcakes that I decorated, canvases, manga collections, action figures, Funko Pops, books, music sheets and a very small corner for make-up with a tiny mirror above it.


----------

